# East Lane Farm/ Factory and Cemetry - Watford/ Hertfordshire



## MADONNAchris2000 (Nov 13, 2009)

Location: East Lane, Watford, Hertfordshire

East lane is off the A414 near Bricket Wood/ St Albans. East lane is an old road that was used to link North Watford with Bedmond village. The road is not overgrown and most of it not accessible. Note the road isnt tarmac and is infact a mudtrack road. You can drive about 1/2 mile up East Lane before you cant go any further.

I first came accross this site back in 2007 while filming a horror movie. I found this a very intresting derelict site. The buildings said East Lane Factory and Farm 1886. It looks like a fire was the result of its closure. It recently has been fenced off as a house is being built near by. And on the site and next door is a cemetry which also has been abandoned. The gravestones are mostly fallen, with grass growing over them, dating from the 1830's to the 1960's. The cemetry was believed to be used by the Leavesden asylum now used for housing.

I am new here so i will try get the pictures uploaded as soon as possible and then see if the site is still accessible or not. I also have a video of the site so will try get a link to that.






Picture above is of the Lych Gate entrance to the cemetery East Lane. This structure is in good condition despite it being abandoned.


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 13, 2009)

I think one of my great uncles worked at Leavesden, I know it was one mental hospital near Watford.


----------



## MADONNAchris2000 (Nov 23, 2009)

UPDATE, The main farm is now fenced off with warning notices around it, as for the cemetry this is still empty and accessible and there is also what looks like a bomb shelter in the forested part of the cemetry. If you do visit this place be careful of the fallen stones!


----------



## cogito (Nov 23, 2009)

A fence? Around a farm?!


----------

